

Hacker steals $12,000 worth of bitcoins - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/08/hacker-steals-12000-worth-of-bitcoins-in-brazen-dns-based-attack/

======
pmelendez
How didn't this get more attention?

